# Xtremesystems: 17241 Punkte im 3DMark Vantage mit GTX280 Triple SLI



## Overlocked (17. Juni 2008)

*Nach einem Tag wird die GTX280 schon zum Extremeoverclocken missbraucht. **     k|ngp|n brachte drei GTX280 auf satte 980 Coretakt und 1198 Speichertakt und brach den 3DMark Vantage Rekord.
*
Bei diesem Versuch hielten sich die drei GTX280 wacker. Die auf -48°C abgekühlten Karten  zeigten keine Anzeichen des berüchtigten Kältebugs. Das sehr gute Ergebnis von 17241 Punkten mit einem auf 5,6 GHz laufenden QX9650 unterstützt.  Als Board musste das EVGA 790i Ultra herhalten._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Beweisscreenshot;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


__Das aufgebaute Testsystem;
_
(Quelle: xtremesystems)


----------



## low- (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Xtremesystems: 17241 3DMarkVanateg Punkte mit GTX280 Triple SLI*

Wooow... nicht schlecht!


----------



## Kovsk (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Xtremesystems: 17241 3DMarkVanateg Punkte mit GTX280 Triple SLI*

Der übrigens nur wenige Stunden später von Kinc und crotale, mit freundlicher unterstüzung von No_Name live auf der Dreamhack wieder geschlagen würde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetztaber (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Xtremesystems: 17241 3DMarkVanateg Punkte mit GTX280 Triple SLI*

Jungs, ihr wisst, welche Bildbreite hier einzuhalten ist. Reduziert mal bitte Eure Bilder auf die erforderliche Breite und linkt sie nicht einfach wild in der Gegend rum. Ihr seid schließlich alles andere als Noobs.

Zeit: 24 Stunden - sonst mach ich mich unbeliebt. 

Hier noch mal das Zauberwort: BITTE!

*edit*
Ach so, ganz vergessen: Sonst stehen hier Beiträge ohne Bilder - schaut dann mager aus, irgendwie...


**edit*
Besten Dank an Overlocked und Kovsk für die umgehende Korrektur der Bildbreite.

Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Vorbildlich!*


----------



## Overlocked (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Xtremesystems: 17241 3DMarkVanateg Punkte mit GTX280 Triple SLI*

Schon passiert


----------



## Oliver (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Xtremesystems: 17241 3DMarkVanateg Punkte mit GTX280 Triple SLI*

Alte News 

PCGH - News: Geforce GTX 280 3-Way-SLI: 3DMark Vantage mit Stickstoff-Kühlung


----------



## troppa (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Xtremesystems: 17241 3DMarkVanateg Punkte mit GTX280 Triple SLI*

Keine Voltmods?!?

Da geht noch so einiges, vielleicht die X20000-Mauer... 

Naja, die werdens ausprobieren, dann wett' ich drauf.

Muss mir auch mal ein paar Sponsoren suchen...


----------



## baguettes (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Xtremesystems: 17241 3DMarkVanateg Punkte mit GTX280 Triple SLI*

also ich sagt nur w00t

hammermäßige konstruktionen. auch wenn ich sagen muss dass mir das erste testsystem um einiges mehr gefällt. aber wenns so ne "miese" leistung bringt nutzt es auch nix 

es gibt halt nur 1 schnellsten


----------



## El-Hanfo (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Xtremesystems: 17241 3DMarkVanateg Punkte mit GTX280 Triple SLI*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sieht es so aus als ob sie nicht den physx treiber mitinstalliert hatten.
Da wären sicherlich auch noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr drin

MfG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Juni 2008)

Entschuldigung, wenn die Frage schon oft gestellt wurde.
Aber warum steht da "X*****" und nicht "P*****". Also "P" für Punkte. Sind das die Extreme-Settings? 
Stehe grade _etwas_ auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## KTMDoki (23. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wenn die Frage schon oft gestellt wurde.
> Aber warum steht da "X*****" und nicht "P*****". Also "P" für Punkte. Sind das die Extreme-Settings?
> Stehe grade _etwas_ auf dem Schlauch!



Die "X*****" sind die Punkte für Extreme-Settings
und die "P*****" sind die Punkte für Performance-Settings
glaube ich zumindest...

aber schon ein netter Punktestand


----------

